# One ear? Wont stand



## Jerry (Feb 19, 2013)

He is a June baby
One ear just wont stand up should i be worried or just wait and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Read in the Forum devoted to ears. I have an April puppy and one of his ears is worse than yours right now due to teething. He looks half GSD and half lab .. ugh .. not a good look. Sometimes ears don't go up until teething is finished .. 6 to 7 months old. Some have even gone up later than that. I wouldn't worry too much personally until after 6 or 7 months of age.


----------



## Jerry (Feb 19, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Read in the Forum devoted to ears. I have an April puppy and one of his ears is worse than yours right now due to teething. He looks half GSD and half lab .. ugh .. not a good look. Sometimes ears don't go up until teething is finished .. 6 to 7 months old. Some have even gone up later than that. I wouldn't worry too much personally until after 6 or 7 months of age.


 
Ahhh OK He is teething right now. He wants to chew on everything. lol
I have bones and rawhides everwere.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

he is way to young to worry about it =) Our last GSD had floppy ears at 1 and eventually they stood up.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Yes, he's teething. It should go up in a month or two.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

My pup is a June baby too and his ears are still floppy. Sometimes up an sometimes down . 
I know she is teething


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My boy was born in June  and only one of his ears is up also. His other ear has its moments where it's up and then the corner flops!!! 











Either way, your puppy is such a cootie!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jerry (Feb 19, 2013)

Ears up now! Hes growning so fast.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jerry said:


> Ears up now! Hes growning so fast.


What a little cutie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

